# Cedar trees for goats



## mercedes (Nov 24, 2010)

My two boers love eating cedar trees.There still is plenty of weeds and stuff growing in the pasture plus they get grass hay. But whene I go and cut down branches for them,they go absolutely wild  Living in texas,where cedar is considerate a noxious weed,I feel like I have hit the jack pot


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome...is'ant it nice when goats can work for you!!! Much cheaper than a landscaper!!


----------



## Yashar (Nov 25, 2010)

Here in Plymouth, MA my alpines love my cedars.
I've tried several things to protect them, but they find a way to enjoy!


----------

